# Jealous SPOO!



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

My Zoe gets SO much attention from me. So much so, that my husband is always joking, telling our other dog, Lucy, that I don't love her anymore. As if. 

Zoe had a rough start (I rescued her) and needs a lot of attention. Plus, she is just so cuddly! But, if I am petting Lucy, Zoe comes running at her, poking her nose through my arm, wanting all of my attention. If I continue to pet Lucy (god forbid!), Zoe will start biting Lucy's legs/feet. It's not funny (well, sort of), but it's a really good tactic. It makes Lucy distracted from me and she moves away. Even if my 6 year old comes to hug/cuddle me, Zoe has to be all in my business.

She always gets jealous when I give attention to anyone else. Is this normal SPOO behavior? Don't get me wrong, I love her sensitive side, but I just find it hysterical that she has to be the center of my attention - always! (My other dog favors my hubby. So, this is all new to me!) She follows me everywhere. Even if I get up for a second to go into the kitchen. She follows and plops down. Are all poodles this needy? I love how attentive she is and how she has such real feelings! I keep looking for a zipper on her!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would be just a little wary of encouraging this behaviour. It can be very charming, having a dog that wants all your attention for herself, but if she is never asked to wait, and taught that she cannot always have her own way and push everyone else out, I suspect it could lead to her expecting to always be first - and using rather more definite methods to enforce that. It would be devastating if it built up to her refusing to allow your 6 year old access to you - not to say it would in your case, but it has been known to happen.

I would ask her to wait for her turn, with other dogs and even more importantly with people. Poodles can be velcro dogs, but even velcro dogs need to learn that they cannot always be first in line! I taught my two dogs to take turns for treats and cuddles, and it has helped enormously to avoid squabbles.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

fjm said:


> I would ask her to wait for her turn, with other dogs and even more importantly with people. Poodles can be velcro dogs, but even velcro dogs need to learn that they cannot always be first in line! I taught my two dogs to take turns for treats and cuddles, and it has helped enormously to avoid squabbles.


That is great advice! Thank you. I know how excited she gets to run outside when I open the back door, and have taught her to sit and wait patiently until I say it is okay to go. I never thought of implementing that with myself!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

fjm has some great advice. I would also worry that if Zoe is acting this way, I would think she will also have (or develop) major separation anxiety. 



Tymaca said:


> She always gets jealous when I give attention to anyone else


I personally don't believe dogs can feel the emotion of jealousy. I think when people describe their dog as being jealous, they are confusing it with what the dog is really doing ~ resource guarding.

Good luck with your training! Hope Zoe learns quick.


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

Tymaca said:


> Zoe comes running at her, poking her nose through my arm, wanting all of my attention. If I continue to pet Lucy (god forbid!), Zoe will start biting Lucy's legs/feet. It's not funny (well, sort of), but it's a really good tactic. It makes Lucy distracted from me and she moves away.


Miles has shown this behavior too. (He's also a rescue an oversize lapdog) If we're at my parents house and and bend down to pet their Portuguese Water Dog (Mollie), he just shoves his way in as if she isn't even there. Mollie is so shy, she just gets out of his way. 

I've been dealing with this by actively ignoring him when he does it. Stand up, turn my back, no eye contact until he quits trying to get my attention. 

I love cuddling with him at home, but draw the line when he gets pushy about it.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

MyMiles said:


> Miles has shown this behavior too. (He's also a rescue an oversize lapdog) If we're at my parents house and and bend down to pet their Portuguese Water Dog (Mollie), he just shoves his way in as if she isn't even there. Mollie is so shy, she just gets out of his way.


I wonder if being rescued (and now in our loving care), has something to do with it?


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

I doubt it.... our puppy tries to do the same thing. She's just about 6 months old and we got her at 8 weeks. She is just determined to have her own way. We are just as determined that she learns and minds her manners lol.


----------

